# looking for an old friend



## LudwigVan66 (Nov 5, 2008)

Hey Van, I used to live down the street from you in high school. You might remember me as "Danny", but of course I go by Dan now.

I sent you an e-mail as well.


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome Dan. Any old friend of Van's is a potential gold mine of blackmail information. So consider yourself *VERY* welcome. We would love to hear stories.  We are Van's internet neighbors, as you can tell he's a regular around here, and a friend to many of us. 

I just sent Van an e-mail to his work account... I'm not sure where the messages go that you sent him through here, but he'll definitely get my message in the morning if he has the time to read his work e-mail. He does get really busy sometimes. If you don't hear back from him soon send me a private message and I'll call him for you to wake him up.

Now, in return for my help tell us a story... pleeeease!


----------



## Kelite (Nov 6, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> Welcome Dan. Any old friend of Van's is a potential gold mine of blackmail information. So consider yourself *VERY* welcome. We would love to hear stories.  We are Van's internet neighbors, as you can tell he's a regular around here, and a friend to many of us.
> 
> I just sent Van an e-mail to his work account... I'm not sure where the messages go that you sent him through here, but he'll definitely get my message in the morning if he has the time to read his work e-mail. He does get really busy sometimes. If you don't hear back from him soon send me a private message and I'll call him for you to wake him up.
> 
> Now, in return for my help tell us a story... pleeeease!






Shameless, completely shameless.......

Imagine the pressure a new forum member has just been placed under all because he knew Van prior to US knowing Van. I mean _really_. Just because there is a slight chance Ludwigvan66 may know a few 'embarrassing' details that we haven't experienced.... I mean c'mon.

The fact that internet forums are SO anonymous that someone can just waltz right in and suddenly be perceived to have dirt on a respected member- geez......

So, Ludwig, there just happens to be an 800 number here at Apollo that is non-traceable and could be a valuable resource for '_concerns_' you may have. JUST IN CASE you lie awake at night, unable to sleep with some heavy burden you may be bearing. Subconscious events can so greatly influence one's ability to get a good night sleep you know.....

We're here for you Ludwig. Really.

Help us help YOU.


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 6, 2008)

Keith you are a naughty naughty boy and You're probably getting nothing but coal in your stocking for Christmas. But Seriously LudwigVan, I'm assuming you are from Van days in Oklahoma... You should hear some of the terrible things he's said about Oklahoma. It's time for someone to stand up and defend Oklahoma's honor!


----------



## Kelite (Nov 6, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> It's time for someone to stand up and defend Oklahoma's honor!




I've got my gallon of 'John Deere Green' and I'm ready to defend Oklahoma's honor!

(Now, where's the ladder to get up to that there water tower......?)


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 7, 2008)

Kelite said:


> I've got my gallon of 'John Deere Green' and I'm ready to defend Oklahoma's honor!



"John Deere Green"... You guys should think about re-naming "Kelly Green".


----------



## Van (Nov 8, 2008)

Ha ! My background has been Vetted by the best. All persons with damaging information have met with unfortunate "accidents". You'll never dig up dirt on me ! 

Hey Dan! I responded to your e-mail, check your junk file or spam file, somehow Artitsts Rep wound up on a bunch of spam filter DBs and we're having a heck of a time getting e-mails out lately.


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 9, 2008)

Van said:


> Hey Dan! I responded to your e-mail, check your junk file or spam file, somehow Artitsts Rep wound up on a bunch of spam filter DBs and we're having a heck of a time getting e-mails out lately.



Hey Van send DVSDave a P.M. about your spam filter problem. I was talking with him at LDI about the CB e-newsletter and avoiding getting black listed as spam. He seems to knows a lot about it.


----------



## Hughesie (Nov 9, 2008)

im still waiting for a story......

oh and welcome to controlbooth.


----------

